# how does Ti$a legally print there stuff on Levi, polo, gucci and more without getting sued??



## TrueLuxury12 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was wondering how ti$a prints on levi jackets and other high clothing brands without getting sued by them, also its not a collab. Ti$a also had a whole line that remade vintage polo and then he resold them. How does it legally work when you print on other name brand products??


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

They are printing their logo like you would yours on Haynes 

Sent from my MID using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AceHighway (Jun 25, 2012)

Once you have purchased a garment and have DECORATED it you can do what you want. That's why you can take a screen printed Boston red sox shirt and apply foil and it is legal to sell 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## TrueLuxury12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok cool thanks for the info :thumbup:

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dkae (Jul 23, 2010)

So are there issues with marketing it as such, for example in promos stating, "...printed on high-quality Levi's denim..." ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

dkae said:


> So are there issues with marketing it as such, for example in promos stating, "...printed on high-quality Levi's denim..." ?


No issues whatsoever, as long as it's true.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe I am going to disagree with you.....Many brand owners will take exception to using their Trademarked words in advertising, Ebay listings, etc....So if they complain you may have to advertise without using a "brand name"...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> Joe I am going to disagree with you.....Many brand owners will take exception to using their Trademarked words in advertising, Ebay listings, etc....So if they complain you may have to advertise without using a "brand name"...


When it comes to the use of brand names, it's legal to use the name of the product you're selling. 

Otherwise, for example, imagine the confusion in the used car market if that wasn't the case; Yeah, its got 4 wheels, carries 4 passengers, and gets 25 mpg, all for only $85,000! 

What you can't do is use the manufacturers logo, pictures (take your own instead), slogan, or allude to the fact that you're a distributor or authorized rep unless you are.


----------

